# A Little Bull!



## Alasgun (Feb 20, 2021)

Most Alaskans simply yawn at the sight of a moose as they’re around us all the time. Especially this time of year but to some it’s a big deal to see a moose.
for those im posting these very poor pictures i took this morning while heading to Men’s breakfast out at the church. 
a couple of them crossed the road in front of me and i did my best to slow down, stay on the road and take pictures with an Alaskan State Trooper right behind me!
We’d refer to this one as a little bull because in this game management unit they have to have a 50 inch spread or 3 brow tines to be legal during the regular season. This one may be fair game next year.
im ashamed of the poor shots because we take them for granted. In the future i’ll put some effort into getting a better picture for you. 
The first Thanksgiving we were up here, we had 8 of them come bed down in the yard and stay most of the day!!! Super cool.

it’s the time of year where they will be shedding antlers and this little guy only has one.


----------



## Alasgun (Feb 22, 2021)

Here’s another one. This guy has shed both antlers, he spent 3-4 hours bedded, down by the wood pile this afternoon.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 22, 2021)

That's sure something to consider when crossing the road -- way bigger than the little deer we have here in VA!!        saw several in Yellowstone, years back.   And  bison.

Soon we will be seeing the spotted deer fawn in my area.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2021)

Our son in law has a cousin in Alaska, he went to visit a few years ago. He brought back moose steaks. They were very good.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 22, 2021)

I hope you don't mind me horning in here with a picture of a little Idaho bull. Our _big_ bulls are probably a lot smaller than your Alaskan _little_ bulls_._


----------



## Alasgun (Feb 22, 2021)

@thistlebloom, tour always welcome to horn in!
looks like they all have one thing in common, eating our flowers!


----------

